# penguin rounders



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

> 
> Click to make the penguin jump and then click again in - time to make
the
> polar bear swing the bat to hit the penguin across the ice! 
> 
> Very addictive ! ! !
> 
> Click below to get started

> http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf


----------



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

Hi docted,

I can see how it can become addictive. Only managed to hit two penguins so far, never mind the day is young!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Scored 300 feet\yards whatever and no animals were hurt in the making of this world record. 8)


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

It is TOTALLY addictive! 8O 
Best score so far, 321!

Must dash, gotta get back to it.... :wink: 

Gill


----------



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

Beat ya by 18 pusser, but spottydog's got the upper by 3. Has anyone had the yeti (not a polar bear) throw the penguin yet - hilarious!

Karen :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Well I never, hope no one from the RSPCB ever visits the site (only joking :lol: )

What are your best/worst distances so far?

Best 255
Worst 88

apart from all the misses

Just got 296.6


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

worst 72.7 so far  

Gill


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

69.1.....


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Perhaps we ought to make up teams.... I used to be the Captain of the mixed rounders team at primary school. I'm sure the old magic is still there even though we never actually won a match against other schools.
I did realise early on that hitting the sodding ball is prerequisite if you are to have any chance of bringing home the cup. Slightly off topic but half my team were wearing blue knickers which is very off putting for a macho Captain. Nowdays, I suppose they wear thongs.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Well if half the team will be wearing thongs you can count me in !!!

Hope that wasn't male members wearing the thongs 8O


----------



## 88752 (May 9, 2005)

321.1 Anyone any idea what the max is?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I love it when it lands on its head. 204 max for getting it to stick in the snow head first but I think only 304 for the bumpy landing. I do hope there's more to come.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

When you get bored of the baseball pengiun here are some more of the yeti pengiun games http://www.urcool.cc/bild.de/
Basball pengiun on steroids http://games.apropo.ro/pingu_v3.html
Baseball Pengiun X rated in this one the pengiuns do get hurt http://www.steakandcheese.com/content/downloader.asp?file=/downloads/Baseball_Penguin.swf

For some more light entertainment try this site http://www.flowgo.com/index.cfm some of the baby ones are quite funny


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

322.9! 8) 

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

spottydog said:


> 322.9! 8)
> 
> Gill


Crikey - that must be a boundary. I have shot Percy up into space but he always comes down again.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

You need LENGTH, Pusser, not HEIGHT! :lol:  

Try to hit him amidships so he bounces on landing...then slides :wink: 


Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

> You need LENGTH, Pusser, not HEIGHT!


Thats what they all say :!: :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I am very concerned about this violent behaviour. Especially towards Yetis, which are cousins of bigfoots, my neighbour Pingu is also quite concerned.
I'm working on a game called Pusser polo!


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Does that involve my spottydog called Polo? (see avatar!)


Gill


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

hi, all penguin-plays you can find here.


----------



## 94278 (May 1, 2005)

:lol: my kids introduced me to the yeti olympics....they have about 5 different fun ways of propelling the penquin, keeps one quiet for ages but doesnt help get the van converted!!
Thanks for the reminder to the fun of penguin fling - must get back to it!!


----------



## 93719 (May 1, 2005)

Oh dear only signed in today and am now beating up helpless animals the sooner we get on the road the better? but relaxing thanks


----------



## 93719 (May 1, 2005)

Oh dear only signed in today and am now beating up helpless animals the sooner we get on the road the better? but relaxing thanks


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

this exact game is one of a collection on one of my other websites http://www.petchat.co.uk
one of the moderators on there is called annestaff and she is awesome at this game trust me no one gets near her scores !!!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> Hope that wasn't male members wearing the thongs 8O


Oh bugger! I looked SO cute!
Can I stay with the team if I wear a bag over me 'ead? :? 
PS lowest score 0!


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

> this exact game is one of a collection on one of my other websites http://www.petchat.co.uk
> one of the moderators on there is called annestaff and she is awesome at this game trust me no one gets near her scores !!!


I have joined petchat simply for the games (ok so I have put one post up) and believe me, the "real" penguin game is truly addictive! 8O I have managed to scrape into 5th place on the leaderboard so far but no threat to the moderator - yet! :lol: Definitely worth a go if you don't mind blood and guts, also "bubble blaster" I am currently top dog on that, so come on, knock me off the top ten positions! :wink:

Gill
Re-discovering a mis-spend youth


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Bigfoot said:


> I am very concerned about this violent behaviour. Especially towards Yetis, which are cousins of bigfoots, my neighbour Pingu is also quite concerned.
> I'm working on a game called Pusser polo!


Could you pay particular attention as to where the bat lands. 8O


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Pusser said:


> spottydog said:
> 
> 
> > 322.9! 8)
> ...


Spooky - i Just got 322.9 as well...and only after 5,0000678 goes. 8)


----------

